# Spiders In Taiwan?



## Ganoderma (Jan 24, 2006)

Is there a list anywhere that has a lsit of known species, and possibly occurance, of spiders that live in Taiwan?  Im sure there is but i need an english version....or at least one with english scientific names.  I am especially interested about Macrothele sp.  and Latrodectus sp.

Are there any Tarantuals here?  scorpions?   etc.  thanks for any help, google leaves me empty handed usually.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 24, 2006)

i have a whole pdf file of spiders in Taiwan, but unfortunately it's in traditional Chinese
more over, there are only one sp of Tarantula, but not found in main island
which is Yamia watasei, only distrubuted in Orchid island in Taitung county
scopions are rare, too
Liocheles australasiae is rare in main island, mostly found in very south and east Taiwan, again, more in Orchid Island
as for one of the rarest desirable species
Macrothele gigas is the beasty funnel web that only found in Japanese Ruyuku island and taiwan, grow to 15-18cm legsapn, but is significantly potent to us
such beaty spider is hard to find too, only in very remote mountain area
i had spent 3 days in mountain, but only found 3
good luck!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 24, 2006)

as for latrodectus, there are several record of L.hasselti in some area
but the pictures in common spider of Taiwan, the book, looks more like L.elegans
cheers

Common Spiders In Taiwan
http://preserve.coa.gov.tw/species/twspider/twspider.exe
fourteen mb
but there's no Macrothele gigas, cuz it's not as common....
and plz use translation software or something to translate traditional Chinese into the language u prefer
cheers


----------



## Ganoderma (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks a ton man!  That site is pretty usefull.  Is it at all possible to get a copy of that pdf?  My fiancé is Taiwanese so she can help me translate it 

About the funnel webs.  I went hiking around the pingdong/kaoshiung area in the mountains.  In the rocks under or beside the forests I saw large “funnel webs” going into the rocks.  The hole was around 2-4” depending on which one.  I didn’t go pocking around cause i didn’t know anything about Taiwan’s animals and toxicity.

Ive read that those tarantulas on orchid island are pretty rare and have not been reported for a while.  Same with red backs  

I have found a ton of wood spiders, the things are massive!  And a small round spiny thing that looks pretty cool.  Any idea what those little spiders are that are common in ditches.  Theres sometimes hundreds on one web, they stretch out and look like little sticks or grass seeds or something.  I’ll show pics once I can upload images here.

Thanks again 


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 24, 2006)

there is some misunderstanding, the pdf is actually the exe file i posted in the second post
u can download it as a e-book
ya, if u see a hole like that, there is a a great possibility that it mite be M.gigas
if get bitten, u're definately need to visit local hospital
as for orchid island, it's worth for a trip there
but Y.watasei is not that rare as some tw sites says, it is considered as locally common
if u decide to keep scorps in Taiwan, I can hook u up with local breeders
androctonus is dirt cheap there, like 100 NTD for a second instar A.australis
u may contact me through MSN
randyjforever@hotmail.com


----------

